# Old Watch Stories



## Guest (Jun 15, 2013)

We are two friends in our forties who wish to combine our love of old watches and the community feel of the web. Though not professional story tellers we felt that there is a place for our watch stories and memories. We hope it would serve our kids in the future.

The watches are from diverse sources. Some were given by fathers and uncles who were happy to learn that their old and beloved watches have new admirers, others were found in various places over the years. Maybe you have a watch story you would like to share? Welcome to our corner on the web. www.oldwatchstories.com

Old watch Story

Enjoy and Welcome


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)




----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

pugster said:


> http://m.youtube.com...h?v=kngBtoylIVM


Ha ha ha !!!

Trust you Puggie :lol: :lol:

This was one of my dads watches- the one I liked the most too :yes:










I hasten to add that it's not been anywhere near Christopher Walkens butt :stop: 

Some nice stories on your site mate :notworthy:

John


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Great stories! While I have a passion for vintage watches, none have ever been handed down to me, so I have no way of knowing what they might have seen. Interesting to speculate whether my 1917 watch went to Passchendaele, for example, but I'll never know. Nor will I know what happened to my grandfather's Smiths after my grandmother died; it was long ago and my mother and her surviving brother can't remember.

However, last August, on my birthday, I was visiting my mother and she gave me these two...










Both gifts from my Dad. The Avia on 23/08/57, the day I was born, and the 9ct Rotary on 02/09/76, their 20th Anniversary...sadly Dad didn't make the 25th.

She had been told by a local shyster that they were beyond repair, but didn't dispose of them because of the memories. She wanted me to have them. I took them to my local guy who cleaned and serviced them, replacing a few parts from his vast store of movements, and both run well. I had the broken bracelet on my birth day Avia replaced:










I gave them back to her at Christmas disguised as an extra present (I had kept the repairs secret). She was delighted, of course, but sadly won't wear them because she can't see the time on them, and is devoted to the rose-gold Rotary quartz I bought for her 80th. So they are in my watch box and get wound every week or two. I don't have a daughter and unfortunately my god-daughter invariably sells anything of value that she is given. Maybe when her little girl is older she will be a better trustee.


----------



## Gonville Bromhead (Jul 1, 2013)

What a great idea!

When you consider that watches are the one piece of jewellery that (heterosexual) men can wear, saving their wedding ring, then you can appreciate why they are valued so much by our sex.

They accompany us and we consult them at all important moments of our lives.

So how lovely to have a website dedicated to such a male preoccupation.

I was also pleased to see a Jaz watch. I had one myself and they are a stylish bit of kit.

GB. Gwell Angau na chywilydd


----------

